# angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?



## Scherny (26. April 2008)

wie die überschrift schon sagt ...

ich habe derzeit noch keinen angelschein trete demnächst im  verein ein und muss dann einen informations abend mit machen, darf dann auch nur für ein jahr in gewissen vereinsgewässern angeln!

darf ich denn angeln wenn jemand dabei ist der über 18 ist und einen angelschein hat oder ist das auch illegal?

ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für eure hilfe

LG:vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*

Es wundert mich,das du noch keine Antwort auf deine Frage erhalten hast,aber es sind heute wohl alle Angeln!
Leider sieht das schlecht aus,wenn du ein paar Jahre jünger(bis 16) wärst,könnte man
einen Jugendfischereischein holen und dann in Begleitung eines erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers fischen.Aber so kannst du höchstens eine der Ruten deines
Begleiters übernehmen und selbst dass ist rein Rechtlich nicht in Ordnung.Dabei bist
du auf die Toleranz des Fischereiaufsehers angewiesen,aber damit wird es spätestens
ein Ende haben,wenn du zur Spinnrute greifst!
Es wird dir also nichts anderes übrig bleiben,als dich zur nächsten Fischereiprüfung
anzumelden und da du ja sowieso eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein anstrebst,solltest
du auch dort mal nachfragen,wegen möglichen Prüfungsterminen.Vielleicht mach dein
Verein ja sogar einen Vorbereitungskurs und du hast dann als Mitglied eventuell Vergünstigungen.Leider ist es meistens so,das diese Kurse im Herbst oder Winter abgehalten werden,so das du noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr warten musst.
Bis dahin kannst du höchstens nach Holland ausweichen,oder in Forellenpuffs gehen,aber selbst letzteres benötigt einen Fischereischein,wird nur in der Regel nicht kontrolliert!

Taxidermist


----------



## antonio (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*

guck ins fischereigesetz von niedersachsen da findest du alle bestimmungen. jedes bundesland regelt das anders.

gruß antonio


----------



## Scherny (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*

danke.

wenn ich im verein eintrete muss ich ja einen informations abend mit machen und darf somit auch in allen vereinsgewässern angeln gehen wie ich möchte - ich muss noch ein wenig warten bis zum prüfungstermin - leider.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass die vom Verein dich ohne Fischereischein in ihren
Gewässern fischen lassen.Das dürfen die gar nicht!Wenn sie dieses allerdings stillschweigend dulden,dann um so besser für dich.

Taxidermist


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*



Scherny schrieb:


> danke.
> 
> wenn ich im verein eintrete muss ich ja einen informations abend mit machen und darf somit auch in allen vereinsgewässern angeln gehen wie ich möchte - ich muss noch ein wenig warten bis zum prüfungstermin - leider.


 
Der Besuch des Infoabends ermöglicht/erlaubt das Angeln in den Vereinsgewässern? ;+

Ohne Fischereischein wird dir kein verantwortungsbewußter Verein die Erlaubnis zum Angeln erteilen ... aber frag doch lieber beim Verein BEVOR du eintrittst nach #h


----------



## Scherny (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*

ich habe natürlich zuerst in der geschäftstelle angerufen und mir wurde gesagt das ich eine informationsveranstaltung mitmachen müsste und dann darf ich in den vereinsgewässern angeln gehen!

innerhalb eines jahres muss ich dann die prüfung vorweisen können.

hmm...wurde mir von der geschäftstelle so mitgeteilt..


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*

Natürlich nicht,

in Niedersachsen gilt das Nds. Fischereigesetz und da Dein Wohnsitz in Nds. ist, musst Du erst die vorgeschriebene Sportfischerprüfung absolvieren, bevor Du angeln gehen kannst.

Wenn Du also, ohne dass Du fischereiberechtigt bist und auch die Sportfischerprüfung nicht hast, mit einem Bekannten (der fischereiberechtigt ist!) in einem Vereins-Gewässer angelst, für das Du nicht fischereiberechtigt bist, dann begehst Du eine Straftat nach § 293 StGB (Fischwilderei) und Dein Bekannter begeht zu diesem Straftatbestand eine Beihilfe, die natürlich auch strafbewehrt ist! D.h., er würde wie der Fischwilderer bestraft!

Nun ist doch alles klar oder nicht?



*(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................................*

.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht,
> 
> in Niedersachsen gilt das Nds. Fischereigesetz und da Dein Wohnsitz in Nds. ist, musst Du erst die vorgeschriebene Sportfischerprüfung absolvieren, bevor Du angeln gehen kannst.
> 
> ...


 
Die Intention des Postings ist klar !!
Also Finger weg ohne Erlaubnis bei fremden Gewässern (das mit der "Fischwilderei" ist jedoch hier differenziert zu sehen, denn es träfe nur zu, wenn es ein offenes Gewässer ist (Fließgewässer), bei dem die Fische einem Eigentümer nicht direkt zuordenbar sind, bei geschlossenen Gewässern, in denen der Fisch einem Eigentümer zuordenbar ist, liegt bei Fang eines Fisches "Diebstahl" vor, beim Angeln ohne Fang "versuchter Diebstahl", also nicht "Fischwilderei, was aber an Auswirkungen für dich unerheblich sein wird) ),
im eigenen Vereinsgewässer wäre es ohne Fischereischein, sollte es trotzdem erlaubt worden sein, auch wenn er gesetzlich nötig wäre, eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. #h


----------



## Scherny (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*

oh mann... das verwirrt mich alles ziemlich, ich rufe in der geschäftstele des vereins an fragte nach wegen prüfung und beitrit, mir wurde da echt gesagt das ich innerhalb eines jahres die prüfung ablegen muss.

ich darf dennoch innerhalb eines jahres in den vereinsgewässern angeln - vorraussetzung dafür wäre nur ein lehrgang in dem ich lerne wie man einen fisch ordnungsgemäß tötet!

hmmm verwirrend das ganze..


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*



Scherny schrieb:


> ... hmmm verwirrend das ganze..


 
in der Tat #c #h... verwirrende Angaben des Vereins ...

... frage konkret nach, ob es erlaubt ist zu angeln, BEVOR du einen Fischereischein ausgestellt bekommen hast !

Darauf ginb es dann nur zwei Antworten:

JA

oder

NEIN


----------



## Scherny (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*

ich habe doch schon angerufen gehabt und wie schon erwähnt wurde mir gesagt ich müsse einen informationsabend mitmachen indem mir und den anderen teilnehmen erklärt wird wie man einen fisch tötet..^^

und dann kann ich für ein jahr in den vereinsgewässern angeln..

aber wenndas gesetz dieses nicht erlaubt frage ich mich so langsam warum die mir dort falsche auskunft geben - und vorallem wenn würde ich ja den ärger bekommen und somit vielleicht auch nie wieder eine prüfung machen dürfen..

also wenn es richtig ist das ich das nicht darf obwohl der verein meinte JA! so frag ich mich was des für ein verein ist der mir falsche auskunft gegeben hat^^

hmmm   also ich werde dort gleich montag mal anrufen und mich schlau machen, fragen was da nun dran ist..


----------



## Breamhunter (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*

Ich denke, daß hier irgendwas verwechselt wird. 
In Niedersachsen benötigt man *keinen* Fischereischein !
Wie ich Scherny verstanden habe wird er demnächst Mitglied im Anglerverein. Dann hat er auch die Berechtigung in den Vereinsgewässern zu angeln. Der einzige Haken ist, daß er ohne Fischerprüfung (heißt neuerdings so) nicht alleine angeln darf. (Wegen Fische töten). Bei uns darf bis zum Ablegen der Fischerprüfung in Begleitung mit einer leichten? Rute geangelt werden. Die Prüfung muß innerhalb eines Jahres nachgewiesen werden #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen benötigt man *keinen* Fischereischein !


 
Dann hat sich die Sache ja geklärt ...

nur dass der Verein das nicht so klar und deutlich sagt wie jetzt hier @Breamhunter #6#6 #h


----------



## antonio (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*

in niedersachsen wird das von vielen vereinen so gehandhabt ob das 100%ig legal ist vermag ich nicht zu sagen da ich das nds-fischereigesetz nicht so gut kenne.
sollte es aber nicht fischereigesetzkonform sein bekommst du ein problem wenn ein staatlicher fischereiaufseher kontrolliert.
auch wenns der verein dir erlaubt hat,kann ja sein ,aber er kann sich nicht über gesetze hinwegsetzen.
also wie oben schon gesagt fischereigesetz niedersachsen studieren.

gruß antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*

Wünschenswert wäre es ja,wenn das so laufen könnte,so ist wenigstens die Möglichkeit
gegeben,vor der Prüfung schon praktische Erfahrungen zu machen.So würde diese beknackte Prüfung auch ad absurdum geführt und deren Sinnlosigkeit noch deutlicher!
Meiner Ansicht nach reicht es vollkommen,wenn eine Einführung ins Waidgerechte töten
von Fischen stattfindet und Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße berücksichtigt werden,vielleicht noch ein schonendes Behandeln der Fische und fertig!
Alles in allem Stoff für einen Nachmittag am Wasser.

Taxidermist


----------



## Scherny (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln ohne angelschein in begleitung einer person über 18 mit angelschein?*

das ist echt richtig doof!

ich mein ich war als kind schon sehr oft mit meinem onkel angeln und weiß daher auch wie man einen fisch tötet, is schon lang her aber ich denke das verlernt m,an auch nicht..^^

aaaaber das ein verein sagt das man angeln darf wenn man dem beitrit innerhalb eines jahres dann auch die prüfung nachweisen muss finde ich sehr S******

denn ich als anfänger sag ich jetzt mal kenne die gesetzeslage nicht und wenn die mir sagen ich darf in den vereinsgewässern angeln auch ohne prüfung so hab ich spätestens dann ein problem wenn einer kommen sollte und mich prüft.

na d, ich werde montag anrufen und dort nocheinmal ganz genau nachfragen denn wenn dem so ist das ich nicht angeln darf auch nicht in vereinsgewässern so haben sie mir eine falsche auskunft gegeben und des find ich nicht gerade lobenswert da mir da auch was blühen könnte...!

trotzdem alles echt blöd, für leute die noch nie geangelt haben - die müssen ne prüfung ablegen die nicht gerade günstig ist und dann müssen sie feststellen hmmm das angeln ist doch nichts für mich!

solange man einen fisch ordnungsgemäß töten kann und schonend mit der natur umgeht müsste dieses doch ausreichen...


naja gesetze eben^^


----------

